# can anyone help?



## Terry Murphy (Mar 21, 2012)

I recently caught what i believe to be the worlds largest fancy tailed goldfish when caught weighed around 18 pounds and is now around 20 pounds. and am interested in selling it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's a butterfly carp, not a goldfish.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

See if you have a Koi or pond society near you.


----------

